# Capt Brant Striper Tutorial 1-21-12



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

The target fish for the month of January has been Striped Bass. As some of you know, striped bass prefer a water temperature somewhere between 55 and 60 degrees, thus making them more plentiful along the northern, east coast of the United States. The thought of targeting Striped Bass in our humid climate, rarely crosses a Florida angler's mind. As a young kid, I was introduced to Striper fishing by my father, a Milton native, who grew up fishing the local rivers for Stripers or "Rock Bass" as they were called when he was a kid. Learning to target Striped Bass in florida can be difficult yet very rewarding. I think of it a little like deer hunting. If you put in the time to learn their patterns and finally bag that 25lber, it will bring you a feeling of great satisfaction. Still to this day, Stripers are one of my favorite fish to target in our area. 

This morning, I had the priveledge of guiding yet another military group stationed in Pensacola. The goal today, was to educate them on the basics of Striper fishing using all artificial lures. The group was experienced and caught on very quick to my teachings. The tide was perfect this morning, however, I knew the warm weather would shut the bite off an hour or so after daylight. We met at the launch at 5:30 and were fishing by 5:45. We caught a 4lb fish on the very first cast and for an hour after that it was game on! We did not manage to catch a 20lber this morning, but, all of the fish we caught were nice. I did have a 15 plus pound fish smash my lure at the boat but didn't hook himself. O well! I really enjoyed fishing with experienced clients and great company. I hope to have taught them a thing or two about targeting Striped bass locally. 

Capt Brant 
www.captainbrant.com


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Congrats Skipper. Looks like a good time. I hooked a 13 pounder in East River one time by pure accident and boy they were a good fight


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

wow good day...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job Capt!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Great job Brant and congrats to the anglers.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*stripers*

Great job Brant!


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome job Capt. Brant!!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's what I'd call some happy smiles and some good eating, great post!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great work Brant!!! You're gonna have to teach me how to catch those one day!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Good job guys/gal!:thumbsup:
Did Ox catch any flounder?


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Was based in NJ for 13 years in the USAF...even up there, the preferred temp is anywhere from 45-63 or so...BIG stripers were about all up and down the beach...live menhaden or eels were the natural baits of choice...swimming plugs such as either yellow or black bomber A's, worked SLOW, worked well...the rule of thumb for crank baits was "If you think you are woking it slow enough, work it slower..." My biggest striper there was 38#...GREAT trip and pics, Capt...I always forget about the winter bite here...might make a try for them in the next couple of weeks....


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow cool deal! Nice catch!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. We had a great time fishing. The striped bass bite has been outstanding this year. 

Capt Brant
www.captainbrant.com


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> Good job guys/gal!:thumbsup:
> Did Ox catch any flounder?


Thanks! Nope no flounder.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Job Captain Brant -----------Keep us posted on the stripers.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Will do!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

ATTACH]39521[/ATTACH]


Brant Peacher said:


> Will do!


U could just as easily say ...
 BUMP​


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Bay Pirate said:


> ATTACH]39521
> 
> U could just as easily say ...
> BUMP


Are you could just as easily respond to someone's reply......


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

or you could just as easily not read the thread from brant


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Murphy's Law said:


> Are you could just as easily respond to someone's reply......


He can't help himself. It's what makes him the one and only GP.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Great Post Capt.! - We don't know how good we have it here - There are river habitats all over the Gulf and Eastern seaboards trying to revive Striper fisheries - Capt., do you ever hunt those Stripers with a fly rod?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

gatoryak said:


> Great Post Capt.! - We don't know how good we have it here - There are river habitats all over the Gulf and Eastern seaboards trying to revive Striper fisheries - Capt., do you ever hunt those Stripers with a fly rod?


Thank you! I have never personally targeted them on fly, howevever, I think it would be pretty easy. They tend to get into a feeding frenzy on certain tides which would make for an outstanding fly trip! 

Capt Brant 
www.captainbrant.com


----------



## swampthang1974 (Jun 2, 2011)

nice


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Great job:thumbsup:as usual bud


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Great job:thumbsup:as usual bud


Thanks! I sent you a pm back. 

Brant


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Still waiting on my invite.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Captain DP said:


> Still waiting on my invite.


Lets go soon!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------

